# Crankling noise during acceleration only



## kolhead (May 17, 2007)

HI,

My nissan sentra 97 is giving a wierd crankling noise when I accelerate , or when the car is in motion...but when I hit brakes, there is no noise.
The noise disapears after a while even in motion... and comes back again after some time. 
I am going to take it to mechanic soon. Need your ideas as to what the problem may be. The noise comes at the rear of the car.


Thanks for your help
koli


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

kolhead said:


> HI,
> 
> My nissan sentra 97 is giving a wierd crankling noise when I accelerate , or when the car is in motion...but when I hit brakes, there is no noise.
> The noise disapears after a while even in motion... and comes back again after some time.
> ...


Nothing comes immediately to mind.
try this...
open the drivers window, apply brakes lightly at low speed, lift off and listen, turn wheel lightly back and forth. if there is a squeaking noise apply brakes.
If it goes away its probably the front disc brake squeakers signaling the pads are worn out.
(you have rear drums i assume if not it could be the rears.)


----------



## topz (May 15, 2006)

>My nissan sentra 97 is giving a wierd crankling noise when I accelerate , or when >the car is in motion...but when I hit brakes, there is no noise.

You pads wearing out.


----------



## ZzEwokzZ (May 15, 2007)

Might want to also check your wheel bearings.


----------



## coco42388 (Sep 21, 2006)

do you have disc brakes? if so check the caliper and all that make sure its all tightend


----------



## SentGXE99 (May 8, 2004)

Sounds like a rear wheel bearing going bad. Don't ask me how I know. You can jack up your rear wheels and try to wobble them. They should remain straight and tight. If they wobble, likely wheel bearing. Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrg!


----------

